# Mettre un film sur un ipod!!!



## lou10x (3 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

je sais que je rentre dans un sujet maintes et maintes fois abordé, cependant j'aimerais assez pour une fois un réponse claire précise et concise  : comment fait-on pour mettre un film sur un ipod(ipod touch pour ma part bien que je pense que cela ne change rien )?? si possible j'aimerais avoir la démarche de l'entrée du dvd dans l'ordi a la mise sur ipod eheheh ,oui je sais je suis compliqué !
 merci beaucoup d'avance!!!!!:rateau:
pour expliquer mon sujet ,pour ne pas faire du "copier-coller" d''autres sujets: la plupart des autres sujet partent déjà de la partie où le dvd est devenu un fichier et j'aimerais savoir comment faire car en fait j'ai déjà le converter ffmpeg, mais quand je met mon dvd dessus il me met fichier illisible.... alors je suppose qu'il faut transformer le dvd en fichier non? c'est pour ça que j'aimerais la démarche entière, merci beaucoup encore !!!!!!


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Février 2010)

Handbrake 

Il a un préréglages iPhone. Si tu veux convertir un DVD il faut aussi VLC. (Attention, si tu as Handbrake 64Bits, il te faut VLC 64Bits, la 1.0.2 je crois, mais ça vaut le coup car ça va bien plus vite)


----------



## lou10x (3 Février 2010)

donc en fait je télécharge VLC et avec ca je transforme mon dv en fichier, et après mon fichier dvd je peux le transformer avec l'autre, c'est ca????
merci beaucoup!


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Février 2010)

C'est Handbrake qui se charge de tout mais VLC est parfois nécessaire pour les codecs. (Je ne sais plus si Handbrake va chercher tout seul VLC ou s'il faut lui indiquer. Dépend peut-être aussi selon si on est sur Mac ou PC, ce doit être automatique sur Mac.)


----------



## lou10x (3 Février 2010)

d'accord, donc en fait je télécharge handbrake et lui est censé tout faire donc... eheheh merci beaucoup je fais ca et je vois si ca marche


----------



## louis776 (6 Février 2010)

1/ ouvre ton film sur iMovie

2/ fichier>exporter

3/ tu trouveras un menu "Exporter :" puis un menu correspondant : sélectionne le format auquel tu veut compresser.


----------



## mcphone2 (14 Avril 2011)

Ah, je ne connaissais pas handbrake. 

Perso j'utilise Ipod Media Pro, que j'ai trouvé ici : http://www.webdomination.fr/comment-mettre-un-film-sur-ipod/

Je dois dire que ça marche super bien et que c'est rapide.


----------

